# totally not pup related...but I would appreciate you input



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I am getting tired of my everyday black handbag. It has a heavy chain that is always slipping off my shoulder. I have a few specialty purses, but most of the time I rely on one black bag to go everywhere. So, I admire the style of the Hermes birkin, but I doubt that I would ever feel decent to shell out the cost of a simple one...although I do admire the workmanship and attention to detail. Yet the design is so perfect So, I found two places on e-Bay that offer well made bags in the same design. Would it be like buying a counterfeit?

I have no desire to pretend that I have an insanely expensive purse...I just want a decent quality purse that suits my needs and is a design I like.

Here are two e-Bay vendors....do you think I should risk it? And which of the two do you like better?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/231243792780?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&
_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Birkin Style Italian Leather Ladies Womens Handbag New Padlock | eBay


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Ok...I'll jump right on in....I love handbags! I personally wouldn't buy from eBay. Those two do not look authentic...and it would stink if you bought one and it fell apart.
Have you looked at Tory Burch? She has some nice classic bags that are well made. And if your heart is set on Hermes birkin...there is a great second hand store in beverlyhills...you cld pick one up for about 12 grand...maybe a bit less


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

I like the 2nd one better.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Please understand that I am by no means interested in an authentic Hermes birkin. I simple like the design and the style. Maybe i should just forget it. I just thought I might be able to have a well constructed handbag of a similar design. I absolutely am not a collector of designer hand bags. If I had twelve million in my bank account, I would not spend $60,ooo on a purse. i would sooner grace my friend with a nice treat. I just want a substantial, everyday purse of a design that works, and that I think is pretty.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sylvia - I'm right there with you. I just don't put things like purses and shoes at the top of my priority list. I appreciate their beauty and other people are welcome to do as they please but there are much better places to put thousands of dollars if you have money like that to burn...like into rescue and saving the lives of dogs. If you find a bag that suits you and works and looks good that isn't the price of what a car used to cost back in the day, then get it. I learned right after 9/11 that not a single one of the material things means a **** thing. Those dark days in NYC, it was just important to know that your family and loved ones were alive. And losing my friend, I would pay any amount of money to bring her back. I just think that our society has gone over the deep end with what's truly important and what's not. JMHO.


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

I don't think spending money on a purse is outrageous. What do we use more than our purse except for our eyeglasses? You don't want a shoulder bag? One that does not fall off your shoulder? I like shoulder bags & have not bought one in two years since I bought the Sak. You cannot tell if it is right from a picture. Go to the store & try that exact same purse first. I found one that stayed on my shoulder that my daughter got from Coach @ Christmas two years ago. I have not found one so perfect since so have not bought a one except the Sak. I went to Coach and they do not carry any purse that will stay on my shoulder this year. Handbags are in not shoulder bags. I also want my shoulder bag to bounce against my hip


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Oops hit wrong button. Do not want it to bounce against my hip. But hey I'm ranting. So if you find the perfect purse more power to you. I've not found it and am still looking.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Sylvia, I looked at the seller feedback on both of those purses: the first one has only three feedbacks as a seller, and the second one has negative feedback on several of her sold items that seem to indicate they are cheaply made. So, no, I wouldn't purchase one of those bags. I think you might be better off, as Pat suggests, to go to some stores and try them out before purchasing. Most Macy's have pretty big purse departments, so that might be a good place to start. If you find one you like, you may find it less expensive elsewhere or be able to use a coupon; regardless, at least you'll know for sure if it fits your needs.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

I've never been one to like the idea of spending a lot of money on clothes, purses or whatever. I LOVE a look alike style. I don't need a purse that's going to hold up for 20 years, since I'll be bored with it after a season or 2 anyway  . I tend to buy my bags at TJMaxx. Under $100 and I love the styles. Don't judge lol! Anyway, I really like both of the bags that you linked in your post. I'd say the first is my favorite for some reason. Such a classic look and I love the shape/size. Looking forward to seeing what you choose  .


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Sylie said:


> Please understand that I am by no means interested in an authentic Hermes birkin. I simple like the design and the style. Maybe i should just forget it. I just thought I might be able to have a well constructed handbag of a similar design. I absolutely am not a collector of designer hand bags. If I had twelve million in my bank account, I would not spend $60,ooo on a purse. i would sooner grace my friend with a nice treat. I just want a substantial, everyday purse of a design that works, and that I think is pretty.





Snowbody said:


> Sylvia - I'm right there with you. I just don't put things like purses and shoes at the top of my priority list. I appreciate their beauty and other people are welcome to do as they please but there are much better places to put thousands of dollars if you have money like that to burn...like into rescue and saving the lives of dogs. If you find a bag that suits you and works and looks good that isn't the price of what a car used to cost back in the day, then get it. I learned right after 9/11 that not a single one of the material things means a **** thing. Those dark days in NYC, it was just important to know that your family and loved ones were alive. And losing my friend, I would pay any amount of money to bring her back. I just think that our society has gone over the deep end with what's truly important and what's not. JMHO.


Ladies, I'm with you! Every time I see posts on FB about new shoes or bags, I just get very disappointed in the value that person places on things. Things are nice, but nothing when compared to our loved ones.

Sylvia, I do like a nice bag but have not paid more than $300 ever for one. Every few months, I go into my favorite store (Midwest family-owned chain with Nordstrom-like quality and "better than Nordstrom" service) where I buy my clothes and suits that I wear to work, and find the one or two racks of sale handbags hidden in the corner. I have scored some very nice things that way, such as a yummy blue leather bag from Michael Kors for $150. You might also try outlets, but when you go in tell them you are looking for the retail mark downs, not the "made for outlet" merchandise.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Summergirl73 said:


> I've never been one to like the idea of spending a lot of money on clothes, purses or whatever. I LOVE a look alike style. I don't need a purse that's going to hold up for 20 years, since I'll be bored with it after a season or 2 anyway  . I tend to buy my bags at TJMaxx. Under $100 and I love the styles. Don't judge lol! Anyway, I really like both of the bags that you linked in your post. I'd say the first is my favorite for some reason. Such a classic look and I love the shape/size. Looking forward to seeing what you choose  .


Good point Bridget. Sylie..I was at Marshall's the other day and they had BEAUTIFUL bags, very well made that looked similar to Hermes for about 130.00 reg price 3-400. Do you have Nordstroms rack...they also have great markdowns.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

When I buy a purse, I spend a lot of time checking out each and very bag at T.J. Maxx. for me, it's not the price, but what "works". I need specific pockets, dividers, size etc. And from pain from carrying a bag on my shoulder for so many years, I like to carry mine cross body now - it's so much more comfortable.


Sure, if it looks like a good purse, even better. I say get it if you think it works for you!!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

T.J. Maxx rocks! I have seen Michael Kors and many other designer bags at at least 1/2 off. I am like you, don't need designer bags, but a nice bag is nice.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I like the first purse best.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Jackie, thanks for checking the seller feedback, I forgot to.

Okay, I'm back to square one. Finding the right bag is really hard. I get so many things online, because there really isn't anywhere nearby that is good to shop. There are two malls in Santa Rosa, but I never go there...they are depressing. The Macy's here is dismal, nothing like say the Beverly Center.

Nieman Marcus and Nordstroms online both have free shipping and returns. And I can always find something that is on sale:chili:

Well, the one I have now is _only_ about 6 years old, so I guess I have time to keep looking :innocent: (It is in very good condition.)

PS I saw a Hermes birkin on e-Bay for one hundred and twenty seven thousand dollars :w00t: Who ever do that????


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

Oh my gosh! I love you guys! I have friends who think nothing of spending hundreds of $$$$ on purses that they use for a few months until they find another expensive one! Mine come from Stein Mart or Kohls! I did splurge on a Hobo International from Amazon that I truly love but I hit the jackpot and got it on sale! Stein Mart does carry some designer bags at really discounted prices - can you tell I'm a big fan? Lol. My current favorite is from Kohls - it's the Relic Cora - got it on sale and used a 30% coupon and Kohls cash! I think I wound up paying $6 for it!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Sylvia, I love that style. So ladylike and classic!
I have a similar style from "Brahmin." 
All of their bags are made by hand. They are made here in Massachusetts, and their website says it takes 20 artisans over 100 steps to make each bag. They are very nice quality. They have a nice suede lining, and lots of details. They are pretty reasonably priced - around $300.00 - which to me is still a lot to pay, but they last and it seems like a good price to me for something handmade in the U.S. I bought mine on sale at Nordstrom. They seem to change their styles each season, so you can get them on sale/clearance sometimes.
This is their website in case you want to take a look. I love this one:
Ophelia Lady Bag - La Scala
Here is the background on the company: 
Our Story


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I forgot about Marshalls, Ross and TJ Maxx! Those are EXCELLENT places to get purses, as is Nordstrom Rack, and at least the ones near me have great selections. It would of course depend on if there are any good ones near you, because I find that the selection definitely varies by location. Good luck!


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Sylvia -- LOVE the PICTURE on the 2nd one --- I wouldn't mind having something like that as a Purse Purse, not a dog purse -- really pretty

I too have a few purses with heavy straps that don't stay on my shoulder's are are just too heavy to carry. I am also about function as I like a place for my keys, wallet and of course poop bags.

I am a Sportsac girl -- light, easy and washable -- sometimes I just carry a Sportsac with a big separate divider (or a laptop Sportsac) and carry them in the Sportsac for just short moments when I need them off the ground and my hands free...hehe --- it's kinda like those kangaroo sacs -- and it doesn't break my back.

Best deals on SPortsac are at Loehmans --- or Macy's with them coupons and extra % sales!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Kathleen said:


> Sylvia, I love that style. So ladylike and classic!
> I have a similar style from "Brahmin."
> All of their bags are made by hand. They are made here in Massachusetts, and their website says it takes 20 artisans over 100 steps to make each bag. They are very nice quality. They have a nice suede lining, and lots of details. They are pretty reasonably priced - around $300.00 - which to me is still a lot to pay, but they last and it seems like a good price to me for something handmade in the U.S. I bought mine on sale at Nordstrom. They seem to change their styles each season, so you can get them on sale/clearance sometimes.
> This is their website in case you want to take a look. I love this one:
> ...


Thank you Kathleen. That looks great. I bought a very small crossbody by Bhahmin last year for nationals and I love it. I can just carry cards, keys, glasses, paper money, phone and lipstick, but then I have hands free to hold fluffs. :wub:
Lynda is a Brahmin fan, too.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

You mean this Fendi bag,I saw in Saks 5th is too frivolous?
I saw this and it did make me laugh...but the price made me plotz!
$2,800...


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I like the 2nd one you picked...

I like the older style purse with dividers.I can't find stuff in the newer bucket bags they have now... Old lady here....
I had a Jacobson's leather purse, lasted me 10 years, so hard to find one that lasts that long now...Al got me pink leather Coach bag, had it 4 years and still holding up... I liked it because it really was well made... and I kept having to chase down my black leather purse, so with my old eyes,I got pink,I can see that from across the room! it will probably last me at least 10 years...I like a long lasting purse...if you spend all your money on purses that don't hold up... you have no money to put into them to carry...lol


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

michellerobison said:


> You mean this Fendi bag,I saw in Saks 5th is too frivolous?
> I saw this and it did make me laugh...but the price made me plotz!
> $2,800...



OMG, Michelle, that is hilarious :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

You guys are awesome. :chili:

Thanks to Kathleen's suggestion I found the perfect bag. I really liked the one she linked, but went in search to find it in black. I failed, but I found two similar designs on e-Bay. THEN I found THIS :chili::chili::chili:

It is smaller than the fake or real Hermes, which is good for me. It is not a copy of the Hermez. I know the quality of Brahmin bags, so I know it will last, and (for the quality) the price is right!!!! Yay. I'm not worried that it is counterfeit..I know the hallmarks. Oh, and it has an outside pocket for sunglasses.

Okay, okay...you can see it, since you all helped...except for Michelle who gave me a good laugh.

Scroll down.



Authentic Brahmin Holly Pepper Ossobucco | eBay


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

OK, I love a good handbag. But I do not buy fakes. It's just not OK for me. If you love the look of a Birkin but can't go for the 5 digit price tag, here are a few solutions. Good quality bags that are similar from good designers. From Kate Spade is the Tompkins Square Billie satchel @ $375. Dooney & Bourke Small Priscilla Flap @ $295 or the Michael Kors Hamilton Small Messenger @ $198.

All of these bags have quailty workmanship and all are somewhat reminiscent
of the Birkin. Happy Shopping!!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I can honestly say that I have never seen a purse and said to myself I really need that. Seriously, I do not even carry a wallet any more - just a money clip which has a place for a couple credit cds/IDs.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

wkomorow said:


> I can honestly say that I have never seen a purse and said to myself I really need that. Seriously, I do not even carry a wallet any more - just a money clip which has a place for a couple credit cds/IDs.


Quite fortunate that men's trousers always have several pockets. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sylvia -- I love the one you chose.


----------

